# Hilfe



## Geroc (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

meien Chardaten auf buffed.de weredn nciht mehr aktualisiert irgentwie bleibt der char egal was cih mache immer auf dem gelciehn stand hab auch schon alles mögliche versucht habt ihr ne idee was ich falsch amchen könnte? 

Dankö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piedy (12. Dezember 2006)

wie wärs wenn du das mal im "buffed.de / BLASC Support" forum postest ?


----------



## Geroc (12. Dezember 2006)

hmm stimmt sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnt ihr das bitte löschen oder verschieben


----------



## Elonmir (12. Dezember 2006)

du musst den wow user ordner löschen, sprich wo dann der subordner mit den namen deines WOW-Accs drinnen ist.

danach sind allerdings alle einstellungen reset, sprich du musst addons und son zeuch neu einstellen.

hab das prob auch mal gehabt, danach hats wieder funktioniert ohne probleme

mfg


----------

